# I have 2014 Cruze diesel the Chevy house can’t find the problem



## Little baby (Oct 4, 2019)

On July of 2018 I had a problem with the car I took it to fix it, the toll me the it was a sensor but it had I recall. The car was jerking they fixed
On April 11 of this year the car started to do the same thing I took it to get it fix a week later they gave me the car then two days the car started to do the same I took it back they kept my car one month on May they gave me my car they told me they changed a sensor the it was in the transmission and five day later stared to do the same I took it back. ok to make the long story short they still have my car they don’t know what wrong with it
The best part is the we buy a extended warranty the deductible was $200.00 and they lend me a new car or whatever I want . They told me the problem it was a particularly filter. I think that they still do not know what’s wrong with my little baby I didn’t know what to do know if I sue them or what to do with it


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Is this a US/Canadian Cruze diesel?...what country is it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Is this a US/Canadian Cruze diesel?...what country is it?


I have a few more questions, but my head still hurts from trying to read that.

I think we need a more concise breakdown.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Is this a US/Canadian Cruze diesel?...what country is it?


IP is Texas.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Is this a US/Canadian Cruze diesel?...what country is it?


theres no way thats the product of canadian education system.


----------

